# New here - Quote Tab?



## Ben S (Mar 28, 2017)

New to Martial talk and already enjoying the friendly and respectful exchange of ideas. I feel like I've found new friends. Question - I've been replying to people with the reply tab - what is the quote tab used for?


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Mar 28, 2017)

The quote tab lets you quote multiple people in the same post, or split up one person's longer post into little pieces so that you can address their points individually.


----------



## Ben S (Mar 28, 2017)

Midnight-shadow said:


> The quote tab lets you quote multiple people in the same post, or split up one person's longer post into little pieces so that you can address their points individually.



Thanks - makes sense now.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## wingerjim (Mar 28, 2017)

Ben S said:


> New to Martial talk and already enjoying the friendly and respectful exchange of ideas. I feel like I've found new friends. Question - I've been replying to people with the reply tab - what is the quote tab used for?


Welcome. I find it friendly and informative.


----------



## Ben S (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks guys - happy to have found this site so I can talk martial arts with others who feel the same passion. I started with Martial Arts Stack Exchange - a little 'tight' over there - haha. Love MartialTalk. Thanks again for the welcome.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 28, 2017)

If you use the REPLY button, the post you are replying to will be copied to your post, attributed to the original poster, and highlighted as quoted text.
If you want to break up a post into individual points, you insert {QUOTE} where you want a section to start and [/QUOTE] where you want it to end. I had to use curly brackets, of course, so that you can see the code, so you will use [] not {}.

If you use +QUOTE, the same thing happens, but with multiple posts. You hit REPLY on the last post you want to include, and all of the posts you clicked +QUOTE on (as well as the one on which you clicked REPLY will be quoted.


----------



## DonnieBravo (Mar 28, 2017)

Ben S said:


> New to Martial talk and already enjoying the friendly and respectful exchange of ideas. I feel like I've found new friends. Question - I've been replying to people with the reply tab - what is the quote tab used for?



Thank you for this post, I am also new here and looking forward to learning a lot from different people from around the world in MT forum. I had a confusion about Quote but now since you have asked this question and reading some of the replies makes it crystal clear.

Many Thanks!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 28, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Ben S (Mar 28, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> If you use the REPLY button, the post you are replying to will be copied to your post, attributed to the original poster, and highlighted as quoted text.
> If you want to break up a post into individual points, you insert {QUOTE} where you want a section to start and


 where you want it to end. I had to use curly brackets, of course, so that you can see the code, so you will use [] not {}.

If you use +QUOTE, the same thing happens, but with multiple posts. You hit REPLY on the last post you want to include, and all of the posts you clicked +QUOTE on (as well as the one on which you clicked REPLY will be quoted.[/QUOTE]

Thanks - would've taken me awhile to figure that out.


----------



## Ben S (Mar 28, 2017)

DonnieBravo said:


> Thank you for this post, I am also new here and looking forward to learning a lot from different people from around the world in MT forum. I had a confusion about Quote but now since you have asked this question and reading some of the replies makes it crystal clear.
> 
> Many Thanks!



Welcome!


----------



## Buka (Mar 29, 2017)

DonnieBravo said:


> Thank you for this post, I am also new here and looking forward to learning a lot from different people from around the world in MT forum. I had a confusion about Quote but now since you have asked this question and reading some of the replies makes it crystal clear.
> 
> Many Thanks!



Welcome to MT, Donnie.


----------



## DonnieBravo (Apr 18, 2017)

Spare my ignorance, if i quote incorrectly. I'll learn how to quote with time.

I just wanted to thank Ben and Buka for having me on board. Glad to be here! 

Much love to all!


----------



## Paul_D (Apr 18, 2017)

Midnight-shadow said:


> The quote tab lets you quote multiple people in the same post, or split up one person's longer post into little pieces so that you can address their points individually.


We'll bugger me, three years I've been here and I never knew that!


----------



## Steve (Apr 18, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> We'll bugger me, three years I've been here and I never knew that!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 18, 2017)

One thing I don't think anyone has mentioned: if you want to quote just a portion of someone's comment or if you want to split up their comment into multiple quotes, you can use your mouse to highlight just the section of the comment you want. Wait a second or two and you should get a little popup giving you the reply/quote options just for that selection.


----------



## Steve (Apr 18, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> if you want to quote just a portion of someone's comment or if you want to split up their comment into multiple quotes, you can use your mouse to highlight just the section of the comment you want.


Witchcraft!!!


----------



## Paul_D (Apr 18, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> One thing I don't think anyone has mentioned: if you want to quote just a portion of someone's comment or if you want to split up their comment into multiple quotes, you can use your mouse to highlight just the section of the comment you want. Wait a second or two and you should get a little popup giving you the reply/quote options just for that selection.


Why am I just learning this now?


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Apr 19, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> We'll bugger me, three years I've been here and I never knew that!


----------



## Paul_D (Apr 19, 2017)

Midnight-shadow said:


>


Serious, didn't know.


----------



## DonnieBravo (May 12, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> One thing I don't think anyone has mentioned: if you want to quote just a portion of someone's comment or if you want to split up their comment into multiple quotes, you can use your mouse to highlight just the section of the comment you want. Wait a second or two and you should get a little popup giving you the reply/quote options just for that selection.



Thank you for clarifying it a bit further. I haven't been online for more than a month, I guess. It has been tough, life isn't what it seems to be. It's like a jumbo maze twisting and turning with each passing day.

I just did as you told and here I am. I saw the quote,reply popup. Well, just wondering how you are senior master? I hope everything is well at your end. 

I am wondering how we place text as our signature? the one that's written under your post and everybody gets to read it when you post something. 

Also, I have attached an image
Save £20 when you spend £150+ from awrashid

I just want to take your opinion, whether the bag in the 2nd row (blue angle punch bag) or the yellow Turnermax angle heavy bag in the 3rd row will be good enough for me? I need to practice my uppercuts and hooks maybe. 

Point is I want something solid and long lasting. It seems like a good deal to me. What do you think? I also want some other items too!!!


----------



## DonnieBravo (May 12, 2017)

Buka said:


> Welcome to MT, Donnie.



Thank you, I am sorry I am late in my reply!


----------



## DonnieBravo (May 12, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk!



Thank you Brian!


----------

